# Cruises to Brooklands - 17th & 18th July. Links page 1.



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

With the help of our TTOC Regional Representatives and volunteer helpers we are planning organised nationwide group cruises to Brooklands, the plan is to meet at strategic points en route organised by your Regional Rep. If you would like to meet with others and cruise over please feel free to post your interest and questions here.

We hope to post the precise regional route details approximately 4 weeks before the event (18th July) so keep your eye on this thread.

Thank you.

Col

Cruise links;

*Friday*

North & Midlands - Leaving on Friday

*Saturday*

South Wales/Bristol
North West
France/Europe
The South - AGM
Northeast

*Sunday*

A1 South Mimms
South East & Kent
The South (Southampton area)
Baldock Services to South Mimms Services
Getting Irving and his TT to Brooklands 
The Southwest
Southwest London


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Colin,

I'll be traveling down from Sunny Lincolnshire 8) 8) 8)

With no idea where I'm going :?  :roll:

Where the hell did I put that map 

So this could be very handy.

Sorry you can't make it. Look forward to seeing lots of new TTers

See you at Brooklands [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]

Ben


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A North West group will be driving down from J26 ,M6 sat morning 

Any takers


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

It's probably worth stating as David has whether it is a Saturday or Sunday cruise to Brooklands.

I wil be travelling down on Sunday from East Anglia.

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll be going via M25 from Bucks on Sunday - Probably from A41, Hemel junction. Hopefully some others will be going this way so I can join in a cruise


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I will be going down on Saturday morning from the West Midlands. Can we arrange a meeting point off the the end of the M6 Toll for the East Midlanders and the North Wester's?

Steve


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I will be going down on Saturday morning from the West Midlands. Can we arrange a meeting point off the the end of the M6 Toll for the East Midlanders and the North Wester's?

Steve


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Will be going down on Sunday from NW London, J4 M1, 10min from M25/A1... if anyone wants to stop off at my place for a cuppa first then cruise down via Harrow/A312 Hayes Bypass/M4/M25 I'd be happy to put the kettle on


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Sounds good!

Anyone from Essex fancy coming along on the Sunday, up the A13 or A127 and around the M25 SW bound over the QE2 bridge?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Great...

anyone any idea what time we should arrive at Brooklands? Its about an hour from me on a Sunday morning give or take?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Going sunday from Hertfordshire A1M then M25.I hear theres going to be a couple of interesting cars there(not TT's). :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey PAS,

If no one interested in meeting up at my place (since looks like Essex contingent going south round M25, understandably), how about meeting at South Mimms services A1/M25 junc?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Sounds good we'll sort out time etc nearer the date yeh? :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The Brooklands event is due to kick off at 10am. Clive will publish an update nearer the time... 



Chip_iTT said:


> Great...
> 
> anyone any idea what time we should arrive at Brooklands? Its about an hour from me on a Sunday morning give or take?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sssshhhhhhh :wink:



pas_55 said:


> :wink: I hear theres going to be a couple of interesting cars there(not TT's). :wink:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

nutts said:


> Sssshhhhhhh :wink:


[/quote]

My lips are sealed however my keyboard well that's another question only joking!! :wink:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

pas_55 said:


> :wink: Going sunday from Hertfordshire A1M then M25.I hear theres going to be a couple of interesting cars there(not TT's). :wink:


Sssssshhhhhhh


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Someones got too much time on his hands :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TT Law said:


> I will be going down on Saturday morning from the West Midlands. Can we arrange a meeting point off the the end of the M6 Toll for the East Midlanders and the North Wester's?
> 
> Steve


OK that looks like a meet , North Wester's meet Midlanders, will arange times ect. nearer the time.

Steve , will contact you for a meeting place  nearer the time 8)

Dave


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

uk_christophe said:


> Anyone from Essex fancy coming along on the Sunday, up the A13 or A127 and around the M25 SW bound over the QE2 bridge?


At the risk of displaying disloyalty to the Kneesworth Crew  , I would certainly be up for this. The A127 is my home ground (being Brentwood based), so lets see what we can do.

Moley


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Can all those going to Brooklands from the south let me know if they are travelling on Saturday or Sunday and where they are travelling from.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mark, Going up Saturday, so would join in any cruise from the South. May I suggest using the A31 via Hogs Back rather than running the (boring) M3 up???


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah was going to do that.
I have booked the hotel for saturday night, but it now seems that i may be travellinbg up on Sunday as we have a family Bar-B-Q at my sons school on Sat eve. Will keep you posted.
I am also waiting to find out which direction the guys from the South west will be travelling. If it is through our "patch" we could also meet with them.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry guys - new to all - this where is Brooklands and what is the event for is it just for TTers?

:?: :?:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Sorry guys - new to all - this where is Brooklands and what is the event for is it just for TTers?
> 
> :?: :?:


I;m glad u asked... I was too ashamed too


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

dimitt said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys - new to all - this where is Brooklands and what is the event for is it just for TTers?
> ...


TTOC national meeting (my first national), Brooklands is the famous motor circuit near the M25 and Woking south of London. I believe all are welcome.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

sounds good... more TT's then a strippers conference!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Sorry guys - new to all - this where is Brooklands and what is the event for is it just for TTers?
> 
> :?: :?:


Its the biggest meet in the whole wide world (if you are interested in TTs anyway).
TTs from all over uk and europe will be attending.
Brooklands is just inside the M25 at Weybridge (approx 1.5 hrs from Poole).
Shame you cant make the meet tonight.
Jog


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It is available to ALL TT owners. Tickets are available on-line http://www.ttoc.co.uk/catalog.

You will need to create an account (delivery address, etc) before checking out, but this will then enable you (if you so wish) to buy an Owners Club membership


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

moley said:


> uk_christophe said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone from Essex fancy coming along on the Sunday, up the A13 or A127 and around the M25 SW bound over the QE2 bridge?
> ...


I'm coming from Chelmsford so happy to meet up with any other Essex dwellers en-route :-*

ps:



nutts said:


> It is available to ALL TT owners. Tickets are available on-line http://www.ttoc.co.uk/catalog.


Great site that, very easy to use, you can just buy tickets on-line, maybe even join the TTOC if you haven't already :wink:


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Top stuff scavenger will sort out a place nearer the time.

I take it you can paid on the gate for this one nutts?


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

So what exactly been planned for Brookland then? i.e. what attractions, events, vendor will be attending? It would be useful to know some details,.......


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

We are still finalising details regarding attractions and events for the day, we are almost there but not quite. There are just a few more things for us to confirm. Once we have them, a full programme will be released.

We are working as hard and as fast as we can and are keen to share final details with everyone once everything is in place.

Thank you for your patience.

Col


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You can, but we do want to encourage owners to buy beforehand... it will make the organisation on the day far easier if we know numbers before we get there :?



uk_christophe said:


> I take it you can paid on the gate for this one nutts?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As Colin says, we are almost there!! In fact we are so close to having everything finalised, that I had expected Clive to post the details up last week!!! But as with all voluntary organisations, work occasionally gets in the way :roll:

I don't want to spoil Clives thunder, but it REALLY will be the best Annual event yet!!!!! 



chip said:


> So what exactly been planned for Brookland then? i.e. what attractions, events, vendor will be attending? It would be useful to know some details,.......


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

davidg said:


> A North West group will be driving down from J26 ,M6 sat morning
> 
> Any takers


David, Yes count us in. In at the Hilton, booked it, packed it, ..........

Ian.

We will be going the scenic route or M-way ?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Anybody going Sunday from Staffordshire or meet up with North Westerners dont want to be alone


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Anybody going Sunday from Staffordshire or meet up with North Westerners dont want to be alone


We are going sat morning  i think one N W is going sunday , i will check it out and put you in contact with him


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Jog - I'll be going up Sunday morning Basingstoke so would like to join your Southerners convoy!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> Jog - I'll be going up Sunday morning Basingstoke so would like to join your Southerners convoy!


OK no probs.
Route to be finalised and posted later. It will probably consist of a few meeting points from both the west and east of the region which then merge on the A31. 
A route for those going up on Saturday will be posted too.
See you at the GTT meet at the end of June.
Jog


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Count me in for the southern group on the Saturday.


----------



## Lairdswood (May 14, 2004)

Hiya all - we're from Norfolk - any one going to Brooklands from this neck of the woods?
[/img]


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Lairdswood said:


> Hiya all - we're from Norfolk - any one going to Brooklands from this neck of the woods?
> [/img]


NORMAN :roll:

He's from your area NormStrm :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

ColDiTT said:


> NORMAN :roll:
> He's from your area NormStrm :wink:


Did you call Col 

Hi Lairdswood, I live in Diss and will be travelling down to Brooklands on the Sunday - So whereabouts are you? also have you seen the meet @ the Cambridge Motel, on Wed 19th http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=24974

I'm sure we can sort something out.

Norman


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We'd be pleased to join the convoy from Hants on the Sunday morning and all start singing that old song...

'cause we got a little ole convoy rockin' thru the night
Yeah, we got a little ole convoy, ain't she a beautiful sight?
Come on and join our convoy, ain't nothin' gonna get in our way
We gonna roll this truckin' convoy 'cross the *Solent Way*

Convoy


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Look out for those Smokies good buddy 10:4


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm off down from the east midlands on the Saturday. So if anyones going down from the North East or Midlands, maybe we could meet up?


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Anyone be going south on the A1 bedfordshire area  its not much fun being a singleton  , Norma are you going my way, if so, can I follow your sexy red one :wink: please  

Sam xx


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Sam

I'm sure we can meet up somewhere for a cruise down to Brooklands. I'll have a look @ the map and see an appropriate route 

Norman


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks Norman 

If your not going my way don't worry, with all the TT's that are going I'm sure I will find my self following someone  .

Unless Im the one that finds the only TT in the whole of England that is NOT going to Brooklands and follow that!!!  like I did at the April Kneesworth lol. ( Only ME ) :lol:

Thanks again

See everyone else there 8)

SamXX


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

spilmah said:


> Anyone be going south on the A1 bedfordshire area  its not much fun being a singleton  , Norma are you going my way, if so, can I follow your sexy red one :wink: please
> 
> Sam xx




I'm going down the A1 on the Saturday if that's any good to you?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

spilmah said:


> Thanks Norman
> 
> If your not going my way don't worry, with all the TT's that are going I'm sure I will find my self following someone  .
> 
> ...


Sam

Not a problem myself and SBJ can come across to the A1M via the A505 we just need to identify a suitable place for a number of TT's to meet up before heading down to Brooklands.
If you know of a good meeting point nearer Sandy then let us know as we can always come across on the A428 and join the A1.

Have TT will drive 8)

Norman


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Norman/Sam/et al

You going Sat or Sun?

A place to meet up would be South Mimms services A1/M25 junction. Unless you all want to meet up at my place on the Sunday morning, just near Apex corner A1 & M1 J4, I'll put the kettle on!

Irving...


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Irving

Will be travelling down on Sunday, South Mimms is a possibility but was hoping to start the cruise further up the A1(M). My view was that once we have a starting point the route can be published and then further "pick up" points en route can be identified so we end up with 100's of TT's in convoy 8)

So make sure you have a big kettle on :wink:

Norman


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

wow thanks all. at least I wont be alone lol 

Norman if your going down the A505 I could meet up with you guys at Baldock Services, And then we can get straight on the A1 from there 

If you have anyother places that you think might be better just let me know.

Sam XX


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

For directions see web page

http://www.brooklandsmuseum.com/

and map


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Spilmah I'm only 2 miles or so from Baldock services can meet you there,then carry on down to South Mimms to hock-up with Chipp_iTT :wink:


----------



## happy days (Apr 3, 2004)

I`m going to be travelling down the A1 from Grantham on sunday morning.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i will be going down on the saturday from the neast (hartlepool) any one able to meet up on the way :?: might stop me getting lost :lol:could meet up with xx metal perhaps


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Any of these crusises taking in the M40 from oxford on the sunday at some point.??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

There is a good chance that I will be on the M40 early afternoon on the Saturday 



DXN said:


> Any of these crusises taking in the M40 from oxford on the sunday at some point.??


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Folks,

I'll be going down Sun morning and live only 15/20 mins from Baldock or 25mins from South Mimms so would like to meet you guys at either place, hope to sort out meeting place/time @ the next kneesworth meet.

Keep me informed of your plans folks.

Cheers
Popeye 64


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

According to all the threads and posts, we have about 3 times more people that say they are going than have already bought tickets 

So, if you haven't done so already, can you visit http://shop.ttoc.co.uk and login or create a new account *if you haven't ALREADY done so* and buy your tickets 

The more people than buy early, the easier it is for us to organise the day :? So Please... :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

nutts said:


> According to all the threads and posts, we have about 3 times more people that say they are going than have already bought tickets
> 
> So, if you haven't done so already, can you visit http://shop.ttoc.co.uk and login or create a new account *if you haven't ALREADY done so* and buy your tickets
> 
> The more people than buy early, the easier it is for us to organise the day :? So Please... :roll:


done


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ditto! 

(but it has reminded me that I haven't paid for them yet...  )


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi

Have bought my ticket now, will pester my work colleagues as well (those with TT's of course!)

Cheers
Popeye64 [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Due to broken collar bone i may need a lift down/back on the Sunday, if i'm not able to drive by then. any offers please?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

For those travelling from the SOUTH on either the Saturday or Sunday, See attached and join the fun.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 17e7ec550e


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Chip_iTT said:


> Due to broken collar bone i may need a lift down/back on the Sunday, if i'm not able to drive by then. any offers please?


Chip_iTT, I can give you a lift back on Sunday. I'm going down on the Saturday, so unless you fancy some pain killers Saturday night I won't be able to pick you up.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: I may be able to pick you up sunday all depends on whether I'm taking my son-in-law down or not :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks guys...will let u know...hopefully will be sufficiently mended by then...


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I've created a separate thread for a cruise from the Kneesworth area starting Baldock Services via South Mimms Services then onto Brooklands.
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=27242

Norman


----------

